# Time to cure?.....



## spaceface (Jan 10, 2010)

hey all...i just harvested my crop on thursday and need to know if its time to cure...ive heard the general rule of thumb is when the stem cracks thats when its time...my problem is i cant figure out if its time....the buds seem dry to the touch and the very bottom where they were hung by snaps but the middle of the stems still bend...do they need a bit more time to dry before i cure?...thanks for all help as always...sorry again but this is my first succesful grow and just wanna do it right...thanks..Space


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

Try a brown paper bag fer a few days then jar em!


----------



## Alistair (Jan 10, 2010)

I no longer go by the "stem snapping" like I used to.  I found that to be frustrating.  I let them dry either out in the open air or in brown paper bags until they seem dry enough to put them into jars.  It's just a bit of guess work, but if I put them into the jars and later find out that they're too wet, then I simply leave them in the jars with the tops open for the better part of the day, and gradually close them for longer periods of time, until they only need to be burped once or twice a day.  After awhile, I no longer burp them.

What I try for is a slow dry/cure.  I just experiment a bit.


----------

